# Curious on what you guys are blowing



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm curious to hear what this crowd blows for goose calls?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I also use Big Rivers Long Honker call.Easy to blow and is low pitched to sound like Giant Canadas.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I too blow the Big River Long Honker, picked it up last summer, haven't used a different call since.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

What do you guys think of the Strait Meat Honker call or the Long Mag by Tim Grounds?


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I currently blow a Foilles SMH and love it!! very goosey sounding call, from clucks and moans to all your comebacks and laydowns.

foilles, Grounds and Svoboda (giant Killer) get my votes for those giant geeese.

Keeping it reeel
Madison


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

The smh is a easy call to learn as far as short reeds go. The only drawback to the smh is its lack of volume. On a windy day you dont have much punch. The super mag has a little more volume and to me it sounds fairly close to the sm. If you want a deep sounding short reed go to the giant killer


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

> On 2002-03-08 14:56, Decoyer wrote:
> What do you guys think of the Strait Meat Honker call or the Long Mag by Tim Grounds?


Decoyer in my other post i didn't answer your question very well. I think the smh is one of the top 5 short reeds. I think it might be the easiest to learn on.It is quite mellow so it is good on a cold day with no wind. I am in the process of sending my TG long mag to be retuned.n It is cocabola about 5 years old. I packed it full of mud last fall and when I washed it I got it to wet and screwed the call up. Becarful when getting a Groungs call wet . It is set in cork and it willswell and split your call. To answeryour question what did I Think of it.I was better with my long mag than any of my other calls. I knew the call.When it comes back it will be a different call.Iwould call the long mag a medium to deep sounding short reed. Its a great call to have when many species are present. good luck.


----------



## Atom (Mar 16, 2002)

As for the call I use it's a Tim Grounds guides best flute. I used to use a Big River long honker flute and also thought it was real deep like a giant honker, but after I blew the TG guides best the Big River flute didn't even come close to how goosey TG call was. It's not that expensive either just 35 bucks. I also like the TG super mag, it's a short reed that I'm starting to get the hang of. If you want a nice short reed and just started blowing them I would have to suggest the super mag. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I've been blowing cheap calls for the most part and this year I'm thinking I really need to take my calling to a higher level (it's currently at a pretty low level :smile: ). I'm think I'll get a SMH and then practice like hell! Hopefully the geese will notice next fall.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Matt-

this is how i got started, I was blowing the big river flute and other VERY low end calls for long time and wasn't getting anywhere as for different sounds. With a shortreed there are wide range of pitches sounds you can make, that I had troubles with the flute. I was reluctant to drop a bunch of money on a goose call at first, but its been worth every penny!! If you need any assistance let me know and I'll help you out the best I can.

madison


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Madison can blow a mean SMH, I'd take him up on that offer!


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Just curious if anyone has a SMH that they would be willing to let me blow that lives close to Fargo. I would really like to step up to a higher end call, but I can't find a sporting goods store around here that carries much.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Decoyer-

If my memory serves me right....I thought I saw a billboard for a CAbelas in Grand Forks?? If so Cabelas sells SMH and other high end calls (at least the one in MN does) I would think Grand Forks would as well. If you ask one of the employees I'm sure they would let you try one out.

Keepin it reeal
Madison


----------



## wigoosegirl (Mar 21, 2002)

I use a big river flute and I just bought an Illusion flute. anxious to get into the field and use it. Any of you guys ever used one? Also bought an Illusion short reed but it's hard to blow maybe with practice.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Hello GG.

I started with a flute, and felt very confident with it for years. But when we finally started running into pressure, I had to make a quick adjustment towards a short reed. It takes a lot of practice though, as it's a big adjustment from the air you use with a flute. My advice is to stick to one or the other, as you can hit some flat notes while trying to adjust in the field.

Short reeds are supposed to be superior as far as being "goosey", but a kid from the east coast took the biggest calling event of the year with a flute.


----------



## wigoosegirl (Mar 21, 2002)

My short reed is a mini mag illusion. Just a couple inches tall. It says not to cover the call with your hand but I have to use my hand to make it break.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

GG have you ever blown a snow goose flute,if you have, the pressure you apply to a snow flute just apply that to your short reed and you should be able to make the reed break on your call.But you really have to practice.

I blow a Tim Grounds "Half BREED" and I love it. But I am leaning towards buying a Foiles "Straight Meat".


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Decoyer I have been in the same position as you. I had blown TG calls for years and I wanted to try somthing else. There is no place that you can do that arround fargo. As big as our homtown stores are they rather lame on the call depts. I dont think that you will find any high end stuff in store at cabelas. I have tried and in the past they didn't stock them. I decided to buy the big three used. TG super mag,Foiles smg, giant killer. Then I would keep the one that I liked and sell the others Ya Right. Do you think I will ever sell any ? You are welcome to try them. I live in Fargo . Iam working out of town. for a couple more weeks . I will get ahold of you in April and you can give them a try.


----------



## wigoosegirl (Mar 21, 2002)

I have heard that Foiles and Grounds are really good calls. I have yet to buy either but I would like to get a Grounds Guides Best. I did get a Big River Long Honker today. Preparing for the season is half the fun.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

For all of you that live in Fargo,
I have talked to the managers about carrying a better supply of high end goose calls at Scheel's Allsports and I think that by this summer they should have a couple Foiles Calls in.


----------



## wigoosegirl (Mar 21, 2002)

Hopefully they will start putting some in all of the Scheels cause I like to have a look at some of the Foiles calls, especially cause of all I have heard about them. Anybody ever used a Fred Zink call?


----------



## duckman37 (Apr 12, 2002)

I use a verity of calls.
K/H mag clucker
K/H double cluck plus
Chris Falkner flute
Big River flute
a couple of P.S Olts
and a Lohman.
Take care
Rob.


----------



## Letemwork (Jun 16, 2002)

Guys I use a new call that is coming your way!!!!
It is called the DeBander and is a short reed!!!
This call rocks and geese love it!!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Welcome Brian, it's about time your showed up!   :thumb:

Speaking of the call...

The Debander Call giveaway will start this week. Keep your eyes on the Canada Goose Forum!


----------



## hnt-em-all (Jun 17, 2002)

Hey there, I'm new but wanted to give my two cents.

I currently am learning to blow a Fast Talker and am waiting for my source to get his supply of Debanders in stock! I am going to get one of those as a second short reed call. I heard them the other day and wow!


----------



## hnt-em-all (Jun 17, 2002)

Just for clarification, if anyone got the wrong idea. I'm not selling the Debander or in any way part of the company.

I just started waterfowl hunting this past fall. I've got family from Jamestown to Minot to Belfield. I can't wait to get back up for ducks and geese this coming fall. I can't forget upland game or, if I'm lucky, deer!

Take it easy!


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

I have two calls for Canada geese, a Big River flute and a Lohman. However, I have to tell you that I really, really like the Lohman. I have tried more expensive calls, but the Lohman makes a really nice sound. To be honest, I don't like the Big River flute much. I think it sounds "off", and the only thing that likes it is swans!! In fact, I called in a couple of swans perfectly last season with it!!


----------



## WOODS AND WATER (Jun 23, 2002)

Hey fellas im new to the site and thought i would introduce myself....
I guide waterfowl hunts and use the DEbander,i have never heard a call get so low and then be able to turn around and shake the feathers off geese at great distances.I am what some would call addicted to collecting calls,i own SMH,fasttalker,shaman,super mag,goose pimp,giant killer,hal breed,and the list goes on and on.Out of all these calls the DEBANDER is by far the loudest and man the crack at the top end is amazing...have had alot of call makers appraoach me to use their calls and the DEBANDER is the best ive had sent to me.I dont kid around when it comes to killing geese,and this call rocks!!!
On a seperate note Thanks for the good words from the people who have heard me call on the DEBANDER....iM MARK and i do apprecite the good words..i should have some sound files posted here soon!!!!
Have a great weekend talk at you all later!!! :beer:


----------



## honker hunter (Jun 19, 2002)

I got a super mag " bruiser", a half breed, and a new debander on the way. Can't wait to get my new debander, heard a lot of good things on this call. :sniper: :withstupid:


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Check out Fred Zink's Paralyzer...incredible, plus it comes with a great instruction video.


----------

